# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  معرفی کتاب در زمینه شبکه

## ahmad_rabie2002

با سلام
من یک فرد مبتدی در زمینه شبکه های کامپیوتری هستم که تازه وارد این وادی شده ام .
در ضمن از اصول شبکه و پروتکلهای مختلف آن هیچ اطلاعی ندارم و شبکه را فقط در حد شناخت و اصول رد و بدل اطلاعات و سطح دسترسی ها و غیره می خواهم یاد بگیرم تا بتوانم برنامه های تحت شبکه بنویسم .
از این لحاظ می خواستم یک کتاب اصول و مبانی شبکه های کامپیوتری را به من معرفی کنید که بتوانم با شبکه آشنایی پیدا کنم . 
ضمنا چون به زبان انگلیسی تسلط ندارم لطفا یک کتاب ترجمه معرفی نمایید .
با تشکر از دوستان ،احمد ربیعی :oops:

----------


## mostafa612003

سلام
یک کتاب الان در بازار است به نام فن آوری شبکه 
مولفش هم دکتر عطاالهی است 
فکر کنم برای شروع خوب باشد

----------


## nazi89

کتاب اصول ارتباطات داده بهروز فروزان  هم خوبه

----------

